# Remove old balsam wool insulation?



## zephed666 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello:
I have an old house with the balsam wool insulation in the attic. It looks to be double sided with the black facing and about an inch thick (brown inside). I wanted to reinsulate the attic. Can I insulate over this old stuff or should I remove it first and then insulate? If I inulate over it, do I use insulation without the facing?

Thanks


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Picture would help....

Where are you located?

Gary


----------



## zephed666 (Jan 25, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> Picture would help....
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> Gary


 
Long Island NY. I'll try to get a picture up tonight. My plan was to remove it all and put in new R60 insulation, but if I don't have to, why bother.


----------

